# Hoping Chronic Wasting Disease Doesn't Spread Any More....Humans Can Get It Now Too..



## Dave Hadden (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm not a hunter any more but for those who do hunt are you aware of this stuff??

Apparently it has been shown to be able to infect humans now and some work on dealing with it is ongoing.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/26/science/chronic-wasting-disease-deer-elk-prions.html

One hopes this doesn't get too well established methinks.






Take care.


----------



## Wow (Sep 24, 2019)

Dave Hadden said:


> I'm not a hunter any more but for those who do hunt are you aware of this stuff??
> 
> Apparently it has been shown to be able to infect humans now and some work on dealing with it is ongoing.
> 
> ...


I love the quotes at the bottom of your page.


----------



## siouxindian (Sep 24, 2019)

o **** what are we gona eat now . we need more buffalo!


----------



## Deleted member 150358 (Sep 25, 2019)

Gonna end the traditional bite of raw heart on 1st hunts. Eh some traditions just have to die.


----------



## Wow (Sep 25, 2019)

No more eye balls either.
I've stopped hunting and fishing. No rare meat either. Food has become polluted. I enjoy Sailing and ATV. Nature is so full of life and you never know what you'll see. I would soon die inside a building. I live in my mind, sleep where its safe and enjoy nature when I can. Be blessed.


----------



## bubmiller (Sep 25, 2019)

From the article itself --

"So far, there have not been any documented cases in which people got sick from eating meat from sick animals."

'Liberals' -- nature's most violent


----------



## milkman (Sep 25, 2019)

Never fear, Burger King is here to save us with the Impossible Whopper. Today's Whopper is nothing like the '70s Whopper, I tried the Impossible Whopper and it's no worse than the so called meat Whopper. Oh yea, Subway is pitchin' in too with their "no meat" meatball sub. No need to worry.
Forgot to add, the vegetable based burgers are made out of the same stuff the meat burgers are made of, it just hasn't been through the cow yet.


----------

